# Windows Server 2008 R2 - 64-Bit Only



## drawde (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello

I gather that Windows Server 2008 R2 will be 64-bit only. I will be requiring a new server in the next couple of months and have zero experience of the 64-bit world. This worries me because the new server will be our main database/application server.

I guess my questions are
1. Will a 64-bit server work on the LAN in the same way a 32-bit server would - i.e. work seamlessly with five other 32-bit servers and 100+ 32-bit workstations?
and
2. Is there anything I should beware of / not try to do?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

The only thing you need to worry about is drivers for any additional peripherals you might want to add. However, by this point 64-bit drivers are available for almost everything.


----------



## drawde (Jul 28, 2006)

Great, thanks!


----------

